# Dearborn, Michigan Greenfield Village Motor Muster June 19-20, 2010



## koolbikes (May 11, 2010)

If you love Classic Cars, Motorbikes, Bicycles and old stuff then Greenfield Village Motor Muster in Dearborn, Michigan is the place to be Father's Day Weekend June 19-20, 2010.
The late James Hurd use to narrate the pass-in review of the bicycles during this Event and his presents and knowledge have surely been missed. 
Plenty to see at Greenfield Village & The Henry Ford Museum.
www.thehenryford.org


----------

